# Moving from scotland???



## Jacq01 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, my husband is a financial adviser and has been offered a job in hong kong. Things are not great here at the moment and im very tempted!! I have a 2 (almost 3 year old) and would have to go to nursery etc. The job would be self generated appointments. Is there a market for this? Does anyone have kids any nursery's here? Any info/advise would be very appreciated. 

Jacq xx


----------



## LeHaggis72 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jacq01 said:


> Hi, my husband is a financial adviser and has been offered a job in hong kong. Things are not great here at the moment and im very tempted!! I have a 2 (almost 3 year old) and would have to go to nursery etc. The job would be self generated appointments. Is there a market for this? Does anyone have kids any nursery's here? Any info/advise would be very appreciated.
> 
> Jacq xx


t

Hi,

I don't blame you for wanting to look for better opportunities! We moved from the UK last year and are really glad we did. I know a few people who work on a commission only basis as financial advisers. It's a similar gig as in the UK but there's a lot more money around so more opportunities I guess.

We have a 2 year old and he loves it here! The concept of nurseries/day care (drop off at 8.30, pick up at 6.00) as we know it doesn't exist but there are loads of play groups you can sign your little one up to. If you need all day day care if you need to work too, you need to get a helper.

For play groups, check out Woodland Pre-school and Tutor Time. Our little one goes to one of the Woodland ones a couple of days a week:

Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions!


----------

